# Calling all expats in Porto!



## Yabby (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello

I made a couple of posts about a year ago to see if there are any expats in or around Porto who would like to meet up ... I thought it was time I tried again! Since I last posted we have been joined by our daughter, son-in-law and grandchildren who have moved from South Africa and have opened a sports bar in Cedofeita (with an English/South African menu!!). They are also looking to make new friends in the area. We'd love to hear from people!! 

Thanks


----------



## Bob1961 (May 9, 2015)

Hello Yabby,
This post is over a year old, but are you still looking to meet up with expats? My wife is Portuguese but was raised in South Africa and spent most her her life there. I am American, but we met in SA when I was working at Lanseria Airport. 
Is your sports bar still open? We could come visit in the first week of June (I am out of the country till then) and enjoy the SA theme as well as meeting fellow expats! We live up along the Minho, about an hour from Cedofeita. 
Let me know if this sounds do-able, thanks!


----------



## Yabby (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Bob

Yes it would be lovely to meet up. The sports bar sadly is now closed though. I don't often check this forum these days, so better to send me an email when you're in the city. my email is yvonne @ bilyard.co.uk.

See you soon!


----------



## Bob1961 (May 9, 2015)

Hello Yvonne,

Will do! 

We come to Porto regularly for one reason or another, and will let you know the next time and see if we can't meet for lunch, etc. 

See you then!



Yabby said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> Yes it would be lovely to meet up. The sports bar sadly is now closed though. I don't often check this forum these days, so better to send me an email when you're in the city. my email is yvonne @ bilyard.co.uk.
> 
> See you soon!


----------

